# Deutsche Telekom livery



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

The bikes that I have seen are always predominately black and magenta. Were any team bikes painted with a different color than black, such as purple and magenta? Thanks.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

try googling 'eddy merckx sponsored teams'

The Telekom paint job varied across years


----------



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

Good suggestion. Frame is Team Weinmann, not a Telekom as seller described.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

A lot of pro teams rode Merckx bikes in the 80's and 90's. I assume the bike you're looking at is a Corsa? I have a Corsa 01 from 1996. Its a really nice riding bike.


----------



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

It is a Corsa Extra...SLX. There are a couple of things in the ad that make me nervous, so I will pass and keep looking. Thanks.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I bought it, will let you know how it works out. The Weinmann colors really pop in person and this one looks in decent shape. Parts will have to go though...

Now I just "need" a Kelme...


----------



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I bought it, will let you know how it works out. The Weinmann colors really pop in person and this one looks in decent shape. Parts will have to go though...
> 
> Now I just "need" a Kelme...


Congratulations. I agree about the colors. How did shipping work out? Seller had a price in the listing but indicated in the description $150 for packing plus actual shipping costs. Which groupset are you going to build it with?

Karl


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

karlg said:


> Congratulations. I agree about the colors. How did shipping work out? Seller had a price in the listing but indicated in the description $150 for packing plus actual shipping costs. Which groupset are you going to build it with?
> 
> Karl


Seller being pretty cool on the shipping. He found a shop to do it for less. 

Looks like the team Weinnman team used Edco components. Might be fun to try to pull that off. 

Eddy Merckx MX Leader - evablis seine Soup

I also have a nice 10 speed Campy group and a bunch of 8 speed DA stuff. We will see...


----------



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

[QUOTE=

Looks like the team Weinnman team used Edco components. Might be fun to try to pull that off. 

That looks really interesting. I would definitely like to see pictures if you build it with Edco. Congratulations again.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Those Edco brakes are interesting looking. You can find some parts on ebay. Looks a little spendy though

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Edco-Compe...399417?hash=item3f9c5ed1b9:g:A0cAAOSwLM5a9RYW


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

pmf said:


> Those Edco brakes are interesting looking. You can find some parts on ebay. Looks a little spendy though
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Edco-Compe...399417?hash=item3f9c5ed1b9:g:A0cAAOSwLM5a9RYW


Yeah, not cheap! Found the levers, too

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EDCO-Compe...er-shifter-NOS-road-bike-vintage/232708945006


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

btw bike showed up, better than listing suggested, with CK headset and it was 8 speed as I guessed, not 7. Only bummer is the shop that packed it screwed up and it got dinged up on the downtube (not seller's fault). While I work with Bike Flights to get them to cough up some money for damages, I ordered some NOS 8 speed bits to bring it back to period correct/spec. Also some purple bar tape. Will post pics when done.


----------



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

Bummer about shipping. Wasn't 8 speed the first groupset for integrated shifter/brake levers?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes, 8-speed was the first group to get STI/Ergo shifting. It also was the point where rear axles went from 126 mm to 130 mm. 

Hopefully the ding in the down tube is under a bottle cage, or underneath. The bike should ride fine, but if it were me, I'd look at that ding every time I rode it. Stuff like that drives me crazy.


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

Telekom used only 2 painting patterns (in 5 seasons), Kelme - 7 patterns (in 12 seasons), Domex/Weinmann - 3 patterns (in 3 seasons!); just in case, it's worth to specify which season it is...


----------

